# Kubota B7800 tire chains



## L S G (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so I got mud and lots of it and lots of rain to follow. I also have to get some of this moved or it will remain muddy until Mayor August. 

So i am looking into chains for my now not so new or clean B7800 and I have read there are issues about chains not clearing the rear fender or something to this effect. 

I read what I could about this but no one was real clear about it and saw no pictures from what I gathered theres bolts holding the fender in place and there isn't enough clearance? And they talk about spacers? I also saw getting these spacers was an issue.

I will drive over tomorrow and look at it but its not here to see for myself. 

Anyone have any input on this before I special order a set of chains and find out they wont clear. I am running industrial tires which from what I read most were running turf tires that had the problem or no ones putting chains on this model with industrial tires. 

I have a very gnarly set of V bar truck tires that I bet I can engineer to fit the front which might be all I need but I have some serious mud to combat. If I was smart Id go on vacation until the weather clears my oldest son was thinking the sun was shining somewhere else as well. 

But my life wont support that right now. Got Dirt.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

First thing I would do is chunck the Industrial tires for some ag tires, the ag tires will pull much much better in the mud at least that has been my experience anyhow. I have never ran chains before but I really cant see were chains would help in the mud, what you need are some tires that will clean out instead of pack in. Again the ag tires would be my first choice.


----------

